# Tomorrow is May 1st



## Kenbo (Apr 30, 2016)

And where I come from, that is the opening day for wheeling season!!!!! 

I spent the majority of the day working on the rig to get her ready for the trails next weekend. The club that I am with is taking a group of newbies out for a day of off-roading to get their feet wet and see if we can't get another generation into the sport so I needed to get my rig tuned up. I was only 120 kilometres away from needing an oil change so I took care of that. Dropped my skid plates and inspected the underbody. Greased my front driveshaft. Anti-seized my skid plate hardware and reinstalled them. Checked the brakes. Tested the air compressor and pneumatic differential locks. Removed the winter winch hook and fairlead and installed the summer fairlead and Factor 55 Prolink shackle mount. Washed the winch rope and rewound the winch spool. Tested the winch by rewinding. Checked all fluids. Polished the rims and of course..........wait for it.................vacuumed out my rig. 

I still need to remove the hard top and get the rag top on her and then, I think she will be ready for some mud next weekend. I was hoping to detail the rig today, but I just didn't have the time. Oh well, I'll do that after next weekend considering that I will have to clean her up anyway.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 30, 2016)

Boys and their toys. Sounds like fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 30, 2016)

I was watching a tv show about these inventors that have come up with a liquid coating for the inside of bottles, jars, etc. that keep anything from sticking to it for ketchup bottles and such. It all runs out leaving the inside totally clean. Maybe you could get some to coat the jeep with

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 1, 2016)

You're detailing your jeep and then taking it out in the mud? I'd do it the other way around. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (May 1, 2016)

Tony said:


> I was watching a tv show about these inventors that have come up with a liquid coating for the inside of bottles, jars, etc. that keep anything from sticking to it for ketchup bottles and such. It all runs out leaving the inside totally clean. Maybe you could get some to coat the jeep with




SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (May 1, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> You're detailing your jeep and then taking it out in the mud? I'd do it the other way around. Gary



A good coat of wax can help prevent the smaller trail rash scratches that happen while off-roading. It's more of a preventative measure than a cosmetic thing. Although I do like the shine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> And where I come from, that is the opening day for wheeling season!!!!!
> 
> I spent the majority of the day working on the rig to get her ready for the trails next weekend. The club that I am with is taking a group of newbies out for a day of off-roading to get their feet wet and see if we can't get another generation into the sport so I needed to get my rig tuned up. I was only 120 kilometres away from needing an oil change so I took care of that. Dropped my skid plates and inspected the underbody. Greased my from driveshaft. Anti-seized my skid plate hardware and reinstalled them. Checked the brakes. Tested the air compressor and pneumatic differential locks. Removed the winter winch hook and fairlead and installed the summer fairlead and Factor 55 Prolink shackle mount. Washed the winch rope and rewound the winch spool. Tested the winch by rewinding. Checked all fluids. Polished the rims and of course..........wait for it.................vacuumed out my rig.
> 
> I still need to remove the hard top and get the rag top on her and then, I think she will be ready for some mud next weekend. I was hoping to detail the rig today, but I just didn't have the time. Oh well, I'll do that after next weekend considering that I will have to clean her up anyway.



I took my rig out and polished the wankle valve before lubing up the shackle pivot. Got the potzinger joints aligned and replaced the slider clutch panel link connector adapters, and tied down the sky hook. Put a new rotating jinker bender into the shaftless hoist redirects and topped it all off by unjamming the jam nut trolleys under the overpod bays. I should be ready for the season.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (May 1, 2016)

Yep, sounds like @Kevin is ready. But for what???????


----------



## Kenbo (May 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I took my rig out and polished the wankle valve before lubing up the shackle pivot. Got the potzinger joints aligned and replaced the slider clutch panel link connector adapters, and tied down the sky hook. Put a new rotating jinker bender into the shaftless hoist redirects and topped it all off by unjamming the jam nut trolleys under the overpod bays. I should be ready for the season.




Only thing left to do is get a fresh gallon of blue steam and charge up the electric blow torch and the cable stretcher and you are ready to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

